# Marines Enjoying Perdomo Cigars in Afghanistan



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2010)

Perdomo helps our troops relax for a little while they Serve our Country protecting us in Afghanistan. Thank you to all our troops.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Those men and women deserve a huge thank you from all of us. I'm glad to see that they get to enjoy a cigar while risking their lives for all of us. I'm sure it was a much need break for them.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Bravo! Nice to see the pic...it was a well deserved smoke, and I hope they all enjoy many more...back here at home.

Nicely done, Danny.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Excellent, great to see the troops enjoying a smoke. Thanks to you for helping them get a needed relaxation moment and of course a huge thank you to the troops, words can not really express.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

I give a big salute to all the soldiers out there. 

I wish I could see what the small words on that T-shirt say.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Perfect, Great job


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Very very cool!! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Turtle (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice - we always like to see that. Good work!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

The United States is in great hands with our great military people!! Thanks for all you do and enjoy those smokes!!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool. you should post the picks in the Troop pictures thread as well not as busy and will remain more assessable, BTW how may perdomos did you send. I am liking quite a few of your cigars.

Good Job!

Dave


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Loved your Cuban Parejo when i smoked Non Cubans it was my to go stick!. Reasonable priced great flavors! Nice thing your doing for those fine young men!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Great picture, glad our troops get a few minutes to enjoy a good smoke. God bless, and thanks for your contribution. I am a big fan of Perdomo, so I'm sure the guys are enjoying those smokes


----------



## daniel4616 (Jul 8, 2010)

Great picture.


----------



## afcnd (Sep 4, 2010)

Great picture!:hat:


----------



## xJaCkSlApx (May 7, 2010)

I honor the warriors. Happy smokes


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Great pics. Keep up the go work.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Perfect, Great job. Thanks.


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice! Glad they're able to enjoy and cigar still! Let's hope that freedom continues.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice! Well-deserved enjoyment!


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Our troops are THE BEST!! God bless them all!!


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Great picture!!!!


----------

